
100000 Emails from iCloud - ingve
https://twitter.com/nealrogers/status/1191931423407501312
======
alpaca128
Back in college every student had some Microsoft email account. When a certain
amount of storage was full you'd get spammed daily with "your storage is full"
messages and because Microsoft's own emails were whitelisted they'd go over
the storage limit of the mail account.

But 100000 emails is another order of magnitude.

